# Sunday, contact details



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Program my mobile number into your phone, then if you cant find us you can give me a ring, see you sunday at 12, VICTORIA by the left luggage ramp.Gaz


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have PM'd everyone coming with out phone numbers.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

*wails*....i cant come because of my interview in london on monday







I'm sooooooooooo sorry!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Well as some of you know im laid off with a pelvic and urinary infection and on antibiotics so I wont be coming im afraid , just cant risk it as my stomach is very upset and im throwing up from the antibiotics , I hope you have a great day.


----------

